
CryptoKitties craze slows down transactions on Ethereum - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-42237162
======
ryan_j_naughton
Sorry, is a dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15853290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15853290)
My bad.

